# The Emperor of Mankind project



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

so, having been commissioned to paint this bad boy, I was pretty intimidated...nevertheless, i was more enthusiastic about diving right in than i have been about any other model in the past. here he is, with his armour completed. the parts which don't look 'done' are covered by either a cape or a cod piece. more pics as i paint. enjoy guys.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow! That's impressive. The gold looks nice, the base is awesome, and I love the pose. Keep it up!


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ragnar, dude ... whoah.  +rep all the way. Keep postin' dem pictures.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very-very nice. Keep posting pics. This is spectacular.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, your nmm skillz are amazing. Truly, great job.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Holy cow that is awesome! Nice painting +rep


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

Is this model green stuff completely?


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks guys! actually, it's a sculpt from a private/specialized range of miniatures from europe which makes true-scale primarchs as well as the emperor. i'll be posting up the lion after the emperor's all done... but that'll be in about a couple of weeks or so .

I can, if y'all want, post up the pics of the primarchs i got when i can... I have: sanguinius, lion, leman russ, magnus, and mortarion at the moment.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That would be awesome! Does this company have a website where we could see the other primarchs?


----------



## adepta_sororita (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, this is amazing Ragnar. I wish I can eventually achieve a quarter of your skill 

p.s. i love you.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

@ wombat: sadly, no. one of my consistent commissioners sells them (after buying in bulk from the source). If you want to contact him for info, e-mail [email protected] and tell him than 'matt' sent you.

@ sororita: aww, thank you. lol


----------



## adepta_sororita (Apr 2, 2010)

you're more than welcome, ragnar


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

adepta_sororita said:


> i love you.


.
.
.
Pretty much sums up my feelings.
:biggrin:

P.S.
This is my 200th post, yay!
(But I still love you)


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

XD... you guys are awesome :laugh:


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Gotta' say that model is the pimp of all pimps! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

Well guys, he's done. Gander at him and let me know what you think. I'm very proud of him myself...


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice model btw the cape is supposed to be red and the base is missing allitle grittyness like dirt or leaves or somthing to make it look less clean.k:


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

hmm...i'll ask my client it he'd like some stuff on the base, but i know he wants it for display... The reason I used purple instead of red is because purple and red don't always go well together and I already had some deep purple elements on him so, ya know. mini leaves would look badass on that base though...


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

dude, +rep!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Amazing work there mate. I do have one or two suggestions though.

I think the base needs some extra work aside from leaves and such, at the momentit looks kind of flat and as it is so large and draws a lot of focus, it would be a shame for it not to be as good as possible.

My other point is on the cape. I don't know why, but the cape doesn't do it for me in the same way as the rest of the mini, this may have something to do with the sculpt of the cape itself but I definatley thnik the transition from the deepest purple in the recesses to the lightest purple for the highlights needs to be more gradual.

None the less ,a fantastic job sir.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree the cape's colour transition is a tad rough, but I do like the purple more than red. It's always been the 'royal' colour; I think it looks good on him.

...and I'm adding my name to your list of suitors. <3


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Effing awesome dude! =D Keep it up, looking forward to the Lion.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks guys; i'll be sure to upload the pics of the lion and the other primarchs when I'm done. I'll put up sanguinius for you too, even though i did him long ago...long ago... lol, like 2years. he's the one in my signature at the moment, but even though his blending ain't the best, i still think u'll like him.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great Job! Really like your gold work.


----------

